# LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut



## Brunsi93 (29. September 2008)

*LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Hallo ich wollte mal wissen ob es nicht vielleicht eine Anleitung für eine Lüftersteurerung zum selbst bauen gibt!

Wenn ja immer mal her damit!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Shibi (29. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Die Frage ist wie weit du die selber bauen willst. 
Theoretisch musst du nur einen veränderbaren Wiederstand einbauen. Je höher du den Wiederstand einstellst umso niedriger wird die Spannung und umso langsamer drehen die Lüfter. Wenn ich nacher mehr Zeit habe erkläre ich das nochmal genauer.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## dot (29. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Eigene Platine:
- Anschluss fuer einen 4 (Pin) Molex-Stecker als Versorgungsspannung
- Anschluesse fuer Luefter
- Verstellbarer Widerstand (-> Poti) zwischen den Leitungen

Das Ganze dann hinter einer 5 1/4 Blende, damit nur die Potis rausgucken und gut ist es.
Das waere wohl die einfachste Form einer Lueftersteuerung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Oder (was aber etwas umständlicher wäre) du verteilst das Kabel auf 3 oder 4 Stränge und baust auf jeden Strang einen Schalter (mit widerstand), so musst du zumindest nicht jedesmal den Widerstand wechseln.


----------



## Brunsi93 (29. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Alles ´Klar und danke für die schnellen antworten!

Da mein Dad das wohl hin bekommt werd ich ihn das mal so sagen!

Es wir auf jeden Fall so ähnlich wie auf dem Bild aussehen ,vielleciht aber ohne der Beleuchtung!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Fabi-O (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Pff, was ist das denn für ne Einstellug; "mein Vati macht das".


----------



## Shibi (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Die einstellung hatte ich früher auch mal, aber inzwischen bin ich zu alt.


----------



## Brunsi93 (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Ich kann das halt nicht und warum sich unnütz arbeit machen wenn mans umsonst fertig bekommt ?

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## dot (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Weil es Spasz macht?


----------



## maGic (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Hallo 

ich habe gefunden,  Eine stufelose Lüfterregelung.
Wer lötet kann, dann hat Glück.

PC-Lüfterregelung m. LM317

Aber da kann man nicht Delta FFB 1212EHE an ihm anschließen, sonst regelt Regler ab


----------



## Shibi (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Naja wer regelt schon Deltalüfter? ^^
Wenn man sich so eine Turbine einbaut, dann will man die auch auf voller Leistung laufen lassen, leise bekommt man den eh nicht, solange man die Spannung nicht auf 0V runterregelt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. September 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



maGic schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe gefunden,  Eine stufelose Lüfterregelung.
> Wer lötet kann, dann hat Glück.
> ...



Das Datenblatt zum Regler (LM317): 
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/175000-199999/176001-da-01-en-IC_LM317T.pdf

Theoretisch kann man auch einfach einen Leistungstransistor verwenden, der in die 12 V Leitung zum Lüfter eingebaut wird, und dessen Bassis an einen Widerstand (zum Schutz für den Transistor) und dazu in Reihe an ein Poti angeschlossen wird, was dann mit Masse verbunden würde. Da es auch richtig "fette" Leistungstransitoren gibt, könnte man mit denen und mit entspechenden Kühlkörpern dann locker auch Deltas regeln...

Aber zur Poti-Regelung: Es muss auch auf die zu erwartende Verlustleistung aufgepasst werden.

Ich nehm mal den Delta FFB1212EHE als Beispiel: Laut Spezifikationsaufkleber zieht er 3A bei 12V (in Wirklichkeit sinds nur etwas über 2A, aber das vernachlässigen wir hier mal, denn ein von der Verlustleistung zu hoch dimensioniertes Potentiometer stellt kein Problme dar).
Der größte zu erwartende Leistungsumsatz findet bei der Lastanpassung statt, also bei halber Spannung und Halber Stromstärke. Für unseren Delta würde das bedeuten, das er an 6 Volt läuft und 1,5A aufnimmt. Die restlichen 6V fallen über dem Potentiometer ab, durch welches auch die 1,5A fließen. Das hat zur Folge, das am Poti eine Verlustleistung von 9W abgegeben würde. Ihr müsstet also am besten ein 10W Potentiometer kaufen.

Also zur Berechnung: den Stromwert vom Typenschild halbieren und mit 6V multiplizieren und man erhält die maximale Verlustleistung am Poti.

Also z.B. 0,6A bei 12V ---> 0,3A bei 6V ---> 1,8W maximale Verlustleistung --> 2W Poti kaufen...


----------



## Brunsi93 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Vielen danke!


----------



## Mojo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Hier ist einiges zum Bau erklärt.
Lüftersteuerungen


----------



## Thornscape (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Zur Poti-Lösung:
Ich würde immer eine richtige Schaltung aufbauen, ob PWM oder nicht liegt im Ermessen des Bastlers.
Potis sind nicht für hohe Ströme gebaut und im höheren Leistungssegment herrschen die Drahtpotis, und das wäre sicherlich nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Ich hab mir gestern eine gebaut. Sie ist noch nicht ganz fertig funktioniert aber schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



dot schrieb:


> Verstellbarer Widerstand (-> Poti) zwischen den Leitungen (...)
> Das waere wohl die einfachste Form einer Lueftersteuerung.


Die einfachste Form der Lüftersteuerung habe ich mir gebaut: Man nehme einen 1-0-1-Schalter, schließe in der Mitte den Pluspol des Lüfters an, die anderen Seiten bekommen 5 und 12 V. Jetzt kann man ganz einfach zwischen aus (unhörbar), 5V (leiste) und 12V (kraftvoll) umschalten.

Cool ist aber auch folgende Konstruktion: Man nehme eine Hand voll 1-0-Schalter und ebenso viele Widerstände. Jetzt schaltet man jeweils einen Widerstand und einen Schalter in Reihe und bringt sie in einer Blende an. Das ganze wird parallel geschaltet, auf der einen Seite mit dem Lüfter und auf der anderen mit 12V verbunden. Mit jedem Widerstand, den man zusätzlich schaltet, verringert sich der Gesamtwiderstand der Schaltung. Wenn du es schick haben willst, kannst du für jeden Schalter noch eine LED einbauen, dann hast du auch eine Statusleuchte: Je mehr LEDs, desto schneller dreht der Lüfter. Ob du die LEDs einfach als Widerstand nehmen kannst, oder lieber mit Transistoren arbeiten solltest, will ich jetzt aber nicht ausrechnen. In dem Fall ist ein Drehpoti wirklich einfacher.


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Cool ist aber auch folgende Konstruktion: Man nehme eine Hand voll 1-0-Schalter und ebenso viele Widerstände. Jetzt schaltet man jeweils einen Widerstand und einen Schalter in Reihe und bringt sie in einer Blende an. Das ganze wird parallel geschaltet, auf der einen Seite mit dem Lüfter und auf der anderen mit 12V verbunden. Mit jedem Widerstand, den man zusätzlich schaltet, verringert sich der Gesamtwiderstand der Schaltung.



Ja man kann es auch kompliziert machen. Meine ist ne ganz normale LM317 stufenlose Lüftersteurung. Hab noch ne LED mit eingebaut, die umso höher man dreht umso heller wird sie. Was an der toll ist man kann den Lüfter ganz ausmachen und bis ca. 11 V aufdrehen.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Mit der Konstruktion kommt eine Art "Flugzeug-Feeling" auf. Klack, Klack, Klack. Im finde das echt schick. Wenn das eigene Case noch dementsprechend gestaltet ist, wird das zum echten Stilelement. Aber einfach und schnell gemacht ist das nicht mehr, wobei sich der Aufwand wirklich in Grenzen hält. Für einfach würde ich immer die aus-5V-12V-Steuerung mit einem Schalter nehmen.

PS: LEDs sind nicht dafür gemacht, gedimmt zu werden. Schaltest du deine LED (mit einem Phasenwandler) nicht sichtbar kurze Interwalle ein und aus oder quälst du sie durch Überspannung?


----------



## Mojo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> PS: LEDs sind nicht dafür gemacht, gedimmt zu werden. Schaltest du deine LED (mit einem Phasenwandler) nicht sichtbar kurze Interwalle ein und aus oder quälst du sie durch Überspannung?



Vor sie ist ein 220er Wiederstand geschalten.


----------



## rabit (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Euch ist aber bewust das die ganze übeschüssige Energie am Widerstand verbraten wird?


----------



## Mojo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Ist ja der Sinn von nem Widerstand


----------



## rabit (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Man kann ja auch Pulsweitenmoduliert Lüfter steuern.

Oder Chopperbetrieb oder oder oder!

Oder gehts "nur" um silent?


----------



## Mojo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Also ich hab meine jetzt für silent gemacht.
Die farbigen Revoltecs drehen ziemlich laut^^


----------



## rebel4life (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Dafür ist doch der NE555 ideal, man muss nicht so viel Strom verbraten und wenn man mit ein wenig Elektroverständnis die Grundschaltungen aus Wikipedia anschaut, dann sollte man sich da was ganz leicht aufbauen können. Man braucht dafür nur wenig Bauteile, einmal den IC, dann ein Transistor um den Lüfter zu schalten, ein paar Widerstände, ein Poti und 2-3 Kondensatoren und schon hat man eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung. Die Kosten liegen dann bei so etwa 2-3€, mit dem NE556 könnte man sogar 2 Lüfter steuern.


----------



## gettohomie (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

einfach ein poti dazwichen löten


----------



## dot (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Den Thread vorher mal zu lesen, waere vielleicht von Vorteil gewesen...


----------



## gettohomie (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



dot schrieb:


> Den Thread vorher mal zu lesen, waere vielleicht von Vorteil gewesen...


 achso sorry


----------



## exa (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Dafür ist doch der NE555 ideal, man muss nicht so viel Strom verbraten und wenn man mit ein wenig Elektroverständnis die Grundschaltungen aus Wikipedia anschaut, dann sollte man sich da was ganz leicht aufbauen können. Man braucht dafür nur wenig Bauteile, einmal den IC, dann ein Transistor um den Lüfter zu schalten, ein paar Widerstände, ein Poti und 2-3 Kondensatoren und schon hat man eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung. Die Kosten liegen dann bei so etwa 2-3€, mit dem NE556 könnte man sogar 2 Lüfter steuern.



du weißt aber schon das der fragende wahrsch. noch nicht mal weiß was ein kondensator is oder???

klar kann man das so machen... wenn man die ahnung hat, ich mein nicht jeder is techniker...


----------



## Mojo (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Der wollte halt mit seinem Wissen angeben


----------



## gettohomie (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Man kann auch lesen. Ich wusste auch am Anfang nicht, was der NE555 macht, dann hab ich mir mal ein paar Anleitungen durchgelesen, in denen beschrieben wird, wie der NE555 arbeitet und wie man das ganze berechnen kann. Hier, wenn es umbedingt was fertiges sein muss. >.< (Zwischen Pin 5 und Masse sollte ein Kondensator gesetzt werden, ansonsten geht die Schaltung nicht zuverlässig...) Die Seite "Wikipedia" hat hervorragende Artikel über Kondensatoren, Transistoren, Widerstände, ICs, wieso nicht einfach da nachlesen?

@Mojo: Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Man kann auch lesen. Ich wusste auch am Anfang nicht, was der NE555 macht, dann hab ich mir mal ein paar Anleitungen durchgelesen, in denen beschrieben wird, wie der NE555 arbeitet und wie man das ganze berechnen kann. Hier, wenn es umbedingt was fertiges sein muss. >.< (Zwischen Pin 5 und Masse sollte ein Kondensator gesetzt werden, ansonsten geht die Schaltung nicht zuverlässig...) Die Seite "Wikipedia" hat hervorragende Artikel über Kondensatoren, Transistoren, Widerstände, ICs, wieso nicht einfach da nachlesen?
> 
> @Mojo: Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen.



Eigentlich kan man doch auch den IC durch eine astabile Kippstufe ersetzen oder? Bei der müsste halt eine Widerstandskondensatorkombination mit einem Poti versehen werden, um das Verhältnis von Tein und Taus zu beeinflussen. Der Ic wird aber billiger sein oder?


----------



## Mojo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



rebel4life schrieb:


> @Mojo: Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen.



Scheiß Sprichwort 
Aber ja hast schon recht ich bin jetzt voll neidisch auf dich. Nja muss ich mir des wissen eben auch zulegen und dann etwa rumposen 

Ist ja nur gut dass ich meine Lüftersteuerung einfach gebaut habe und sie genauso funkioniert weil am Schluss hast du eine Komplizierte und ich hätts vor Neid nicht mehr ausgehalten


----------



## exa (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Man kann auch lesen. Ich wusste auch am Anfang nicht, was der NE555 macht, dann hab ich mir mal ein paar Anleitungen durchgelesen, in denen beschrieben wird, wie der NE555 arbeitet und wie man das ganze berechnen kann. Hier, wenn es umbedingt was fertiges sein muss. >.< (Zwischen Pin 5 und Masse sollte ein Kondensator gesetzt werden, ansonsten geht die Schaltung nicht zuverlässig...) Die Seite "Wikipedia" hat hervorragende Artikel über Kondensatoren, Transistoren, Widerstände, ICs, wieso nicht einfach da nachlesen?
> 
> @Mojo: Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen.



mag ja alles sein, aber vllt wollen einige auch eine einfache lösung haben??? oder hast du in deinem leben bisher alles und wirklich alles selbst gemacht??? ich mein schließlich gibts heute über jeden wissensbereich was zu lesen...

wahrschinlich nicht, also bitte lass solche altklugen kommentare, ein poti reicht um einen lüfter zu regeln, und das ist tatsache...


----------



## gettohomie (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

kannst doch auch einige temperatursensoren einbauen


----------



## Mojo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: LüfterSteuerung Selbst Gebaut*

Und vielleicht noch nen Schalter für eine Automatische Übertaktung des Lüfters mit leisester Lautstärke. Dadurch wird dann natürlich auch noch ein weiterer Lüfter hinzugeschalten der dann den übertakteten Kühler kühlt, er soll ja nicht überhitzen.


----------

